# Go away!



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have an increasing issue with all these "off topic content" posts.
I joined Lumberjock because it was about woodworking not about people venting their frustration,anger or opinion.
If you want to talk about politic or sex, or something different than woodworking go somewhere else, Lumberjock is not for you. 
Lumberjock is about woodworking.
WE, the woodworkers, do not want you here.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bert, bert, bert calm down. None of it hurts you. Go with the flow my son…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

" Go with the flow my son" 
I never do.
By the way I am not your son and in fact I probably could be your father, not that I would want to.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

12 of 13 forums are dedicated to woodworking. Get over it and ignore the sections you have no interest in. A little self control goes a long way to a positive outlook on life. Do what feels good and stay away from that which doesn't make you feel good. Be an adult…


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*@B2rtch*: Presumably then, we'll never see another comment from you in a non-woodworking thread again. Talk the talk, walk the walk. Deal?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

BLOCK'D YA
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39922


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Trool hunter, thank you for blocking me.
I am happy about that


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Bert, Bert, Bert -
Why in the world are you beating this poor horse again. It's been settled that the management will permit such discussions and has even take steps to make them inconspicuous. Despite that, there are some who make the effort to find these discussions just so they can post their objections. It's been said many more times than should have been needed, but *If you don't like it don't look for it*. If you just find it too intolerable to take, go start your own website and run it as you please.

In the future, please refrain from statements like "We, the woodworkers…..." Unless I say so, you don't speak for me and I really dislike your presumption that you do.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I am one of those WOODworkers and I do enjoy the give and take of opinion. I have excellent self control, thank you very much, and don't feel that I (we) disrupt the site as long as the discussions remain here. I said that these threads were *in*conspicuous, not conspicuous - and they are compared to other sites I frequent.

So yes, I get it. At least the part about some people believing that they have some inherent right to control others. Look in a mirror if you aren't sure who I'm talking about.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Many very good people and woodworkers already left the site became of this junk. I miss them and this is our loss. 
This site should be about wood working only.
"If you don't like it don't look for it" 
I do not look for it , it is there, right in my face.


----------



## SchottFamily (Jul 30, 2011)

The owner of the site though apparently thinks there's a place for non shop discussions. No matter what type of board I belong to, from cars to technical engineering stuff, there's a place for non shop talk. Even though most of us will never meet each other in person, sharing a hobby with folks, you grow a personal bond - at least I do. I find it enjoyable to talk about things other than the wood as well. If you don't like it, don't participate. For the life of me, I can't figure out what kind of stunted maturity repetitively brings this up. It's obnoxious and in the end - you have no say what so ever. It's not your site. We're all guests here.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bert, bert, bert define many. Name at least five that have left because of nonshop talk. Five isn't too much for many…is it?


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Bert -
The owner apparently doesn't agree with your idea about the purpose of this site. Do you get the idea that it's his decision to make and not yours? We're all guests here. Would you go to some one's home and bitch and moan about the way the run their household? Isn't this site a similar thing?

"This site should only be about woodworking" is a lament that's been going on for several months and Martin hasn't made any changes - as is his right as the owner. He has at least taken steps to make non-shop threads somewhat inconspicuous (other sites don't even do that much), but that doesn't seem to satisfy those of you who want him to run it your way. I must confess to being completely mystified by people who take deliberate action to get to a place for the sole purpose of complaining about its existence.

Why can't you use this site like the rest of us - participate in what interests us and ignore what doesn't?

As I said earlier, if you find this site intolerable, start one of your own and run it however you want. Who knows, you may even attract some of the "many" who have left LJ's.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

Bert I completely agree with you. This once great website is being ruined.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Katdaddy -
Believe it or not, I agree with part of your last post - the part about it being a decision for the site owner. I suspect that Martin and his moderators are aware of these discussions and have chosen to ignore them. But, maybe I'm wrong.

So post your complaints and see if things change. If they do, you win. If they don't, will you puh-leeze drop it?


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

When I start paying to use this site….....

Then I can bitch about the content

MANY more positives than negatives


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Kat-
Actually, I was a member for quite a while before I first posted in a non-shop thread. My participation in them runs hot and cold depending on my interest level in whatever's being discussed. With the exception of the past week or so, I believe that the majority of my posts have been more on-topic than off.

That said, I wonder just who the hell you think you are to make any assumptions about my reasons for being here!! The one's you gave are wrong and the right ones are none of your damned business!! I'm under no obligation to justify myself to you.

Glad to see that you cast your "vote". I'm not going to cast any votes because I'll accept and participate in this site with or without non-shop talk. Since you didn't answer, I'll ask again. If you have your "election" and nothing changes, will you drop the subject - or continue sniveling?

Totally outside this discussion, my oldest daughter is named Kathy and I call her Kat. I guess I'm a katdaddy, too. - lol


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bert I think your a good guy and consider you a friend but in the past there use to be the coffee lounge now referred to as Non-shop talk and It almost became the down fall of LJs escalating to the point of having hard core Porn being posted over and over as a form of retaliation for issues brought up in the coffee lounge, At that point Martin closed the coffee lounge and then folks would post what ever they wanted in the main forums, For this reason I think it's best to keep Non-shop talk and let the people who wish to post all of the non woodworking topics there ,all I would wish is that all of those topics stay in Non shop talk. I too come here to enjoy woodworking ,so for the most part, I would not miss non shop talk if it were gone even though there have been times I have participated in some of it's topics.There are Members that enjoy those topics so lets just let them keep those topics were it belongs in Non shop talk. I would suggest you just turn off the non-woodworking post by going to the pulse page and clicking on "hide off title topics"


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont understand why people dont realize the more posts the more money the site owner makes from ads, of course they want to maximize the posts.

Want a website your way, register a domain name, pay for the server and design it. It's really pretty simple.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Everyone should take Jim's reasonable and thoughtful advise.

He is absolutely correct….....IMHO


----------



## DavidWhite (Jun 2, 2009)

Non shop talk is clearly delinated - if you don't like the non shop forums, then don't go in them.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"hide off title topics"
Jim, I did not know about this option.
Thank you for telling me.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

It is too simplistic to say if you don't like them don't look at them, and I don't see why I should be forced to have to modify my settings because of a small minority of contributors. I do not see what value these posts have - they are profoundly negative, they do not contribute to intelligent debate, but they are sullying this site. It is like going to your favorite bar only to find it is full of a bunch of loud, drunken yuppies. They think they are having a wonderful time, but in reality they are just boring and obnoxious and spoiling the experience for everyone else.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

*" It is like going to your favorite bar only to find it is full of a bunch of loud, drunken yuppies. "*

Making more money for the bar owner….


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I remember cr1 and sorta miss him, actually. Some of his posts were totally off the wall, but he was often entertaining. I even engaged him a few times and figure that I about broke even.

Yes, there are posters who are immediately recognizable and I generally pass them by. They're annoying and strident, but they certainly don't "control" the site. Influencing a website is a long way from controlling it. Personally, I find the StumpyNubs threads annoying because he seems to be promoting his website rather than really participating in any ongoing discussions. The "Handplanes of Your Dreams" thread seems pointless beyond words to me. If folks want to be part of those more power to them, but they aren't for me. I just skip past and find something I'm interested in.

There are others, however, that I've debated and will continue to debate. Although I disagree with them, I find their posts rational, well reasoned, and - for the most part - well presented. Some of them have caused me to re-think my own positions when they've presented a point of view I hadn't thought of. I like to think I've had the same effect once in a while.

The non-shop part of this site gives us an opportunity to "know" someone beyond the confines of a woodshop and I really enjoy that. We can't breath sawdust all the time. - lol


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I enjoy a lot of these bull ******************** "Non shop talk" sessions. Takes my mind off my newly operated hand and also gives me new ideas of what make when my hand gets better. Keep up the good work fellow LJ's


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Two things.
One, when the coffee lounge was closed those people still posted all the random stuff, they just did it in the woodworking sections. That's why, I believe, it was opened back up; keep it all contained.

Two, it seems really odd to me for someone to say. "I come here to this free site, ran and paid for by others. But I feel I should have the right to prevent others from speaking here because I don't like what they say. Why should I have to look past there post, they should just be prevented from posting and then I won't have to be bothered by it"

That is all


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

There are enough places on the internet for the whack jobs to post their rants, just read the comments to any news article posted on Yahoo. It is very simple, if I want to read political debates I go to political websites, if I want to read about the latest conspiracy theory I go to the tin foil hat wearing brigades blog, if I want to read about religion….. guess what? When I go to a woodworking site….. again, guess what? By the way, by being a member here I am helping to pay for the site because of the advertising revenues.

To go back to my previous analogy about the drunken yuppies in a bar, when they throw up on my shoes I find a new bar.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

*and I don't see why I should be forced to have to modify my settings because of a small minority of contributors. I do not see what value these posts have - *

This is the part I was referring to. It is fine not to like the post, to be annoyed by the posts, etc. But you say you should not be bothered by them, why should you have to change your setting or even not click on them. Those others need to be banned. You don't see value in them, great. I do, I enjoy reading them for trying to understand others better when there is intelligent discussion, and then just by being amused once they go haywire. If the site owner wants them gone, he'll shut them down, otherwise like you said, if it bothers you enough you can go to another bar. Just personally I think its silly to get that worked up that you would stop coming to a great site over some stuff some idiots post. (which I agree by the way, I liked the site better before the political topics got going, but its not my call what gets posted and I try to take something positive from the ones i do read)

Try not to think its an attack on you fellow wood killer. I'm just blunt and don't get where you're coming from, but then again, I could be way off base where I coming from too.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Same S$%^,different day.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I got it. The perfect place for Off Topic Content. Facebook.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

I simply believe that the "off topic contents" posts have increased, and let's face it with the presidential election coming up I don't see that trend improving. If that is the direction that the site wants to take that is fine but it is not why I joined and has no interest for me. If you want to be associated with a site that turns a blind eye to endless political rhetoric and one-upmanship, religious bigotry, or racist comments that is your choice. Perhaps we can invite the Westboro Baptist Church to post their woodworking projects….!

'nough said.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Sandy -
Those of us who like the non-shop section make the same contribution that you do. Got another one? - lol


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I fully agree with Sanity. 
As I said a the beginning : write to your heart content about anything else than woodworking, but not here.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Some of these analogies make NO SENSE whatsoever!!

Perhaps you should attend "Learning How To Use A Mouse 101".

"'nough said" is a good start.

There are a number of Interesting Topics in "Non-Shop Talk". I enjoy them. They are Not ALL about what most of the "Nay Sayers" on here are Bitching About. KnickKnack just put one Up about Posting Your "Favourite Quotes". Something wrong with that one also? Dollars To Donuts it gets more Post than this one does.

Obviously, Judging by the Number of Topics and Comments in here, compared to other "Forums" so do a lot of others. It has the THIRD Largest Number of Topics on The Forums Page.

What I'm tired of are the Self Righteous, Self Centered, Hipocrites that "Think" because "THEY" don't like something, or the way it works, it should be changed and the Rest Of US should feel the same way.

*I'll Post/Reply/Comment when and where I Please. That's MY Right, and MY Decision To Make! NOT Yours!*

This TOPIC has been Beaten To Death! It ain't going away! Give up the *"This Isn't Right And "I" Want It Changed" Attitude!*


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Rick:*You undoubtedly saw the irony here: The OP can post an off-topic thread, complaining about off-topic threads… D'oh!


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with you Bert, sometimes it seams there are more off topic postes than woodworking posts.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

I find it amusing that free speech advocates such as Rick believe that "self Self Righteous, Self Centered, Hipocrites" such as presumably Bert and myself should not keep bringing this topic up because it has been beaten to death. Well right back at ya buddy! You appear to have missed the irony and hypocrisy in your response. I believe that there should be some reasonable standards in the off topic posts, that's all. Religion, sex, and politics are better served on dedicated sites would you not agree?

By the way I think you mean "Learning to use a KEYBOARD 101". A mouse is a tool to position the cursor or to make a selection, etc., it is not used for typing. You're welcome!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Off topic can be fun when you want your emotions stirred!

Some of it is stupid, some thought provoking, some not worth the bits to transmit, and some downright silly!

As long as it stays in the off topic forums, who can it hurt?

You can usually tell by the author of the topic whether it is worth your while to visit it. 
----------------------

*THIS IS IN REGARDS TO OFF TOPC POST ONLY!*

*My single biggest complaint about off topic posts are those that take you to another "LJ LIKE" site to increase the traffic there instead of posting the source directly on LJ; its like supporting another website by the way of the LJ site!*

*--click LJ link--- end up on another site--with the same topic to click -- to get to the actual information a cheap way to increase the *"CLICKS* on the secondary site*


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

*To go back to my previous analogy about the drunken yuppies in a bar, when they throw up on my shoes I find a new bar.*

Apparently not


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Yesterday, someone called for a campaign (election?) to settle this issue. I thought it was a silly idea but - after giving it more thought - think that it may have some merit. Perhaps not a real "election", but just some input from the management.

Right now, the sides are drawn and the same basic messages are repeated over and over. Nobody gives an inch and the wheel just keeps spinning.

This is my call to Martin to weigh in on this argument. It's your website and you makes the rules. If we all had a better understanding of where you're coming from, this whole thing might get dialed back a few notches.

Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

I am a beginning woodworker and am just starting to get into woodworking. I found this place and have been a silent observer. I read about tips and techniques. Admire what you guys create and get ideas and learn valuable things.

However I feel most on here who hate politics hate it for one reason. They don't want to participate in the continual success of their country. They also do not understand how the system is supposed to work do to a lack of proper education. It's like many a people who watch what I call the "stupid box" A.K.A. Television. They don't read or try to learn anything. They just want to play and zone out on mindless television to see who gets kicked out of the house or who is the next idol.

Personally I have seen many forums based solely on politics and it is full of people who are more concerned about "gotcha" then productive thought. I would rather come here and discuss *all* issue with people who have the same common interests as I do. The more points of view the better. It is like going to a virtual shop where all my buddies come over to discuss woodworking, women and politics. I don't understand your point of view. The way I see it is that what you are saying is the same thing as the politicians who do not talk to the common man and get their point of view. Everyone here on this forum is a common man. They are not professional politicians. They are are people who try to earn a living as woodworkers, hobbyists, oil field, doctors, and on and on. Why would I want to limit myself to only those who are professional political anylists? They don't see the real world. We do.

Political talk should not be reserved to a political only environment. It becomes too much about repub. this and demo. that. I presume those with your common thought never even participated in political debate or probably never even vote. You may have that mindset of politics does not affect you. Just a guess but I bet I am not that far off.

Keep politics in all venues and just do as others have said and exercise your free will and do not participate. I think the underlining issue here may be the way this forum is set up. People are tired of being "tricked" into these talks. When they see "off topic posts" it makes them mad because they find out it's about politics when they were clicking on it to see something else. Perhaps it would be better to have a politics category? Then people who think politics do not affect them can avoid that category all together.

Also this argument of more people talk in the off topic forum then posts projects is a bad argument. It's free to talk. It is not free to create projects. It's expensive, it takes time to design, and in my case I work for a living.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that a referendum would be good idea, but again at the end the owner of the site calls the shots. The problem is that the owner seems far distant, not really caring and very quite.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Bert -
Then join me in my call for his input. (Damn, do we agree on at least one thing? - lol)


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Every one has a right to their own opinion! The non shop talk is a vehicle for those that wish to post or comment on the many topics that are part of all of our lives in the good times and the bad. What I believe is that whether you agree or disagree with the topic you should be respectful. Too many times people post topics that are based in half truths, gossip, and in some cases outright lies. Most people that deal in reality and have a sense of fairness can spot those that do not.

Unfortunately there are those that post here that want to just stir the pot and don't contribute to the wood working side of this site in any meaningful way. Before anyone gets their dander up, I'm not suggesting there should be any minimum number of project or woodworking post to be a member here but I find it hard to understand why anyone would want to just hang out in the non-woodworking forum without contributing something in a positive way to the craft unless you are trying to stir the pot.

All I ask is if you post something have the facts and don't base your opinion on hearsay, half truths or lies. The internet is not the end all be all for information, a lot of the info on the net is is just BS and only based on one's opinion and not fact. Those that do in some cases have an agenda and are not interested in factual information.

I don't want to see the non-shop talk forum taken away because in some cases it is informative and can be entertaining. If you read a post and your blood pressure begins to rise, resist the urge to reply until you've completely thought out your response. Make sure your response is respectful and is factual and is not a personnel attack. Some people are just looking for attention and will do anything to get it, so take that away from them and don't respond and they will soon grow tired and move on.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39989

just trying to help out


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Sawkerf, we agree one more than one thing.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

Sawkerf Agree 100% Katdaddy,I think you have control issues,this form is something that you have NO control over.It is called OFF TOPIC for a reason,It doesn't nessarily have to be "Woodworking" because it is "OFF TOPIC" if you don't like it don't click on the post.It's that simple.Sure you are tired of reading "OFF TOPIC" post ,but that is where I see you posting most of the time.I am tired of people complaining about "OFF TOPIC " posting by the same people all the time on most of the "OFF TOPIC " subjects.Get a life and quit tring to control other people. Freedom of speach will prevail.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

One thing that I'm trying to figure out is the "views count" at the top of the threads. Why does it seem like that the Non-Shop threads seem to draw a higher than average view count per thread, especially when you really do have to go out of your way to click on them. I have 7428 posts in a little over two years. I may not have over 1% of posts in the Non-Shop Threads. I would really be surprised if it approached 5%. Even if it did there are all sorts of threads in Non Shop Threads, so a portion of my posts would be in threads that have to do with other subjects besides religion or politics. On the internet this is pretty much my hub. I have two days a week that I don't have to work and 99% of those days I devote to my woodworking and that's with my family's blessings and they know that it is good for me. If the truth be told, I spend an awful lot of time thinking about woodworking on the other five days. I come to this site more often than I go to any other site on the internet. I guess you could say that woodworking is a passion and I can't help myself. However, I do have other interests besides woodworking, one of which is the political state of our country and another is my religion. In addition to these I have other things that I'm interested in and sometimes they are also on the Non Shop Forum. Sometimes I feel a need to comment on these threads but I try to do it in a respectful manner. I hold myself back from commenting on these threads as hard as I can because the Non Shop Forum seems to drive many people crazy and they just want it gone.

I can take it or leave it - either way that the owners of the site wants it - and I sure won't raise a ruckus over it one way or the other. However, I don't see how you will ever get rid of these posts. They will continue here and there and they will just be scattered across the whole site at random. It would seem to me that it would be better for all if they were contained in one place so that the others could easily filter them out. I think there's a way that has been provided for everyone so they can already do that.

I don't like the way some folks try to get their views across and I would like for everybody to be civil when they are trying to do that. However, people are different and some folks just have to get a little louder than others. That is the nature of people. They are all very different. Sometimes people on the Non Shop Forum get a little heated or out of line.

Anyways, whatever you good folks and the management decides I will certainly try to abide by it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I went back to my shop to think on it and this was on my mind. I don't understand why anyone would say things in the tone that this is getting to be less and less like a woodworking site. How could anyone in internet land come here and think that it is something other than a woodworking site. It may very well be the ultimate woodworking website on the internet - certainly maybe the ultimate community woodworking website on the internet. If I put Lumberjocks on one side of the line and all of the other woodworking websites on the other side of the line I know that I come here and participate at least 10 times more than I do on the others combined. There are some really great woodworking sites on the internet which have some great resources. Some of them you even have to pay for and I even belong to some of the ones you pay for. I find myself coming here more than the others. I love the informality and randomness of Lumberjocks. I love the way that you can get to know the person behind the avatar here. My avatar is my beloved dog, Dusty, our night watchman of 12 years and I spent a lot of time with him at my work and I loved him. But to you folks he's just a dog. I like the way people interact here and the way that sometimes get off subject on a thread and the way the management don't go ballistic about it. Here you can get a little glimpse of the people and get to know them better by little small things that they say. This is a fairly easy going place and there is a strong sense of community. I have actually gotten to know some people on here that I can at least call good aquaintances and maybe even friends. I pick these things up by reading the comments on and off of the Non Shop Threads. I really sort of think about this place as an internet community of woodworkers where you can go to visit anytime you want to and on any give day you might meet up with somebody that you may get to know. Some of the other woodworking sites are a little more clumsy when it get's to those sort of things - at least in my opinion. I personally think that the management here is on the right track. Some of the other woodworking websites have a lot more financial resources to work with - some are publishing houses, etc. This is a place that was started with very few financial resources. Anyways, I guess I'll be seeing you folks again on Lumberjocks - probably tomorrow I reckon.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Charles for your long and well thought answer.
I always enjoy reading you.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

And, Bert, whether you no it or or not, I *ALWAYS* love to hear what you have to say as well and I mean that from the bottom of my heart.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Charles


----------



## Johnnyblot (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you Charles for putting it into plain English for everyone to read and digest. I think you are right 100%. At the end of the day why deliberately try to offend someone? The common denominator that you have mentioned is that we all have a workshop. A place we choose to go to and do what we do? So we all start from a common place.

I enjoy this site, I like to visit and see what folk are up to? There's a lot of clever and talented people here who share a common passion, no matter who they are.

I admit I was becoming concerned by some stuff I was reading. Especially as I'm English there's a lot about your (US) politics etc, that I struggle to understand, it's downright scary at times. Happily there are many here who pipe up to give a balanced view. Thankfully you're one of them.

As you all probably know the London Olympics start in a few days time. We will see the finest athletes in the world representing their countries. Let's all take some time to cheer them on in the true spirit the games are intended. Maybe we'll see the true human spirit shine through and we can take a little comfort in these uncertain times we seem to live in.

Cheers
John.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Guys, in case you haven't noticed in the last several months…..... the owners, or who ever….. don't give a hoot. Its "non-shop talk". Can you read? Get some classes and come back, and you'll know not to click on this link. DUH.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

So, as the door slowly closes on yet *another* discussion about off topic comments, the pig gets up and slowly walks out the door.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

See! Here you go again! Telling ME why I'M Wrong as far as YOU are concerned. I KNOW what a MOUSE does and what a KEYBOARD does.

*"By the way I think you mean "Learning to use a KEYBOARD 101". A mouse is a tool to position the cursor or *to make a selection, *etc., it is not used for typing. You're welcome!"*

As has been pointed out Numerous times …. *"If YOU don't want to read it. Don't click on it!" A MOUSE is how you do that!* Now do YOU Understand? You're NOT welcome!

*" I believe that there should be some reasonable standards in the off topic posts, that's all. Religion, sex, and politics are better served on dedicated sites would you not agree?"* NO! I don't agree.

This is NOT YOUR Site. You're here as a Member/Guest. It's NOT your perogative or privilege to make ANY decisions as to how this Site Should or Should Not be Run. If YOU have a problem with this Site. Go find another one.

As Pat pointed out …. *"To go back to my previous analogy about the drunken yuppies in a bar, when they throw up on my shoes I find a new bar."* Apparently not.

*"nough said"* didn't last very long either, did it. Once again … *YOU just have to be right* So YOU just keep feeding the very thing YOU want to get rid of.

I'm done here. *Talking to Brick Walls is a waste of Time!*

Fire away Mr Mouth! I'll use my MOUSE to avoid having to read any more of YOUR …...."STUFF".

Thank YOU and YOU'RE Welcome!

Have a Great One!!

Rick


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

They *whined *about the *Coffee Lounge way, way, way before The Porn* started there …

Its not rocket science, you want to start something you go to the most viewed site…

It started there but that's not just where it went, but the CL got the blame…


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

My view is that Off-topic in a sense can cover too many items.

OT can be on one hand political and religiously which in most case lead to heated discussions, which can get under some peoples skin.

On the other hand OT could be someone who is primarily here for woodworking but comes here and post a question like, "My X-Y-Z broke, has anyone had a similar problem", "We had a member of the family get sick/pass away", "Hey is a picture of my new camera/dog/cat/car/truck, etc. which typically do not lead to heated discussions, and which typically do not get under most peoples skin.

But regardless of anybody's sentiment, LJ is at it's core a woodworking site.

So here is a possible solution.

At the bottom of the LJ page are two sister websites, HomeRefurbers and GardenTenders. My thought is that if someone is more interesting in discussing HR or GT they go to those sites and post. It is interesting neither one seems to have OT discussions issues.

So what if the site owners created a separate sister site that could be posted in a similar fashion to HR and GT that could be link from all three site (LJ, HR and GT) where all members could go to meet in a common "coffee lounge" and have these free flow discussions. If, as some have suggested the OT drives alot of hits to the site click count then it should be able to pay for itself. So if you are a LJ or a HR and you what to have a good flowing OT debate with fellow LJ's, scoll down to the bottom and click on the Coffee Lounge website box.

That would shift and removed all OT from the LJ site but would be a common place for LJ to go and talk with other LJ on non-woodworking topics.

Although I personnally like this idea, I doubt is would work.

Why? Because if you look out a window and see a child trip and skin his knee, if he is not in the hearing range of someone to give him simpathy, he will not cry but will get up and move to where there is a crowd and then start crying. The point being that if there are only a handful of folks here that start the "political/religous discussions that only a handful of folks would head over there and they would not get enough attention and would find a way to move OT back into the LJ main site. Sad but true in my view.

I don't actively drive around the neighborhood looking for house fires, car accidents or shootings, nor do I spend my day searching the web for them, but if I am flipping through the TV channels and the news is on about one of these incidents, I might stop and look at it and them move on.

Since there is no way of knowing what the OT threads are about, the only way to find out is by clicking on them, as some may be non-political/religous. This unfornately drives up the view count artificially.

By having a sister site "coffee Lounge" fellow LJ's could continue the interaction with other fellow LJ's and isolate the woodworkers that come here for woodworking only to the woodworkers that come here for both woodworking and OT.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

its not in my face and i love woodworking i suggest you learn to change the Chanel the adult content is not for you I really care what my fellow woodworkers think even nailor makes a good point sometimes i live politics and i live free speech so learn to filter or are you so add that you simply cant ignore stuff this post is off topic too so practice what you preach my friend I respect that you don't like politics i do and i care for my country and most woodworkers are passionate about politics woodworking god and their families and then their tools I post on lots of topics I dont see you start any great threads on woodworking but if you do pm me i will be happy to banter with you on topic too. live and let live .


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

thedude50 , what are trying to say, in plain English?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Some people needs to learn orthography and to use a spellchecker


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

After reading most of the post, I have to say that I do agree with you Bert, but a topic labled "non-shop-talk" for me means just what it says, non woodworking gibberish so myself I elect to stay out of it just for my own appeasing aside the fact I don't have the time for it anyway.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

If you click on the 'Forums' button at top, then you can click on 'Show all forums', then you can click on 'Non Shop Talk' you get a complete list of the titles of the Non Shop Talk threads. By most of the titles you can clearly see whether they are about politics or religion. Just skim through to see if there is anything else of interest to you. If there is then you can click on those. The point is that you don't have open every Non Shop Talk to find out what it is about and accidentally stumble on something you don't want to read. You can just look at the list and tell what the threads are about. There's no need to stumble into something that might upset you. The list they give you is sort of like a table of contents.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I unwatch my own post, I have enough of it.


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

I don't care that much about the off-topic content one way or the other. 
I have a habit of clicking just to see what it is.
If it is something I don't care about, I leave.

~Never Under Estimate the Stupidity of the General Public~


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Your last sentence says it all Bill. You come here voluntarily and are free to leave if this site no longer meets your needs. All 46k+ of us have exactly the same option.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Then go out, post a couple woodworking items, maybe a blog or two about refurbished a handplane?









Before (this thread) and









another look, and









after. another look?









There now, everyone feel better? A woodworking item IN the off-topic area? Why not???


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

Really? Ok, back to coffee lounge style I guess. Resorting to to calling someone gay (which why is that supposed to be an insult again? I don't get it) and telling them to "meet me in the streets"

I really thought that kind of stuff was reserved for the teens, and being that theoretically we have a more mature group here, that crap wouldn't find its way here.

But your right Bill, some people have some real virtual balls, you bad ass you.

Ok, back to the wood working posts.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Bye


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

First I cant believe you let Dan post at all he is the big bait and block jerk on the site he is every thing you hate about LJ.

I hope this is clear and simple Bert although your not someone i think of as stupid . I don't seem to be bombarded with political discussion at all on here I seek them out.

I love chat rooms I live to be caught up in the banter arguments are what i crave it beats fighting with the wife any day.

you should simply change the way you browse the site use the pulse and then filter to only woodworking topics .

your not stupid you should be able to figure this way of being here more to your liking no politics in your face. and if you cant do it then learn to change the Chanel.

I want to see more politics from woodworkers how about that. we disagree. that's what makes the world go around.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

It appears that some have, as the title of this thread requests *GO AWAY*!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Here's a question for Troll Hunter/Dan/1954/Whatever-you're-gonna-come-back-as.

Why would you post such a vile image?
Do you think this sort of behaviour is going to endear you to the LJ community?
I can only think that something has made you bitter and twisted to do this.
It's not funny. It's not fair. It's not right.

This is the worst thing I've ever seen on this site.

Can you give a reason why a rational person would do this?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

renners: "This is the worst thing I've ever seen on this site.

Can you give a reason why a rational person would do this?" The simple answer is He's Nowhere Near RATIONAL!!

I guess you got the Answer that fits with the Picture renners. *"Suck it up, maggot"* and if you weren't BLOCKED Before, You probably are now Buddy! (Not that it's any Hardship.)

I can also guarantee you, that Picture is by *No Means the Worst He's Posted on this Site!!*

*NOPE!!* ....I'm not going to Describe it/them OR Post it/them!! (I Saved a few of them). *They're just to DISGUSTING!!*

AND!!

=======================================================










=======================================================

*That's why!!*


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Well Dan, you are pathetic.

I don't understand why you haven't been booted.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"Pathetic." x's 1,000!!

Yesterday in HIS OWN POST where He's Blocking everybody and there Brother Or Sister ….*Same Picture Urinating on "Alexandre".*

Hasn't been Booted? "The Powers To Be?"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Rick 2 fish has been blocked for some time. Canadian Town-Crier syndrome.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

As entertaining as they are, these arguments about allowable topics on LJ's get pretty annoying. Some folks claim (and may be right) that some posters seldom if ever post about woodworking, but show up for every non-shop debate that starts.

Another website I go to has a rule that members can't post stuff for sale until they've made at least 25 "normal" posts. I guess that's intended to keep out the spammers. Maybe a variation on that could be used on LJ's. No non-shop posts unless you've made ?? "normal' posts.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Rick - the *real* Rick that is - good catch (no pun intended, but it's worth a smile)...

So someone, in this case DAN (& aliases), can change his nick, copy an avatar and, aside from the "8808 posts in 1853 days" (which, let's face it, we rarely read - that's what avatars and nicks are for), you can't tell the difference!

That's way way *way* beyond being wrong!

I suggest you … well, I have no idea what to suggest since no-one is listening.


----------



## doughan (Apr 22, 2011)

help me help me i just can't seem to control myself and not click on off topic posts…so sorry you all lose your freedom to discuss ,argue and harang each other with your opinions…....it my world and I don't like otp's so you all lose.

b2rtch look famliar


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Rick no doubt you must be livid, something like this behavior could break LJ's certainly not make it, I sure hope administration does something soon! it's getting to the point noone is safe we all have to walk on egg shells or become a target.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hi


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

good night grizzman ..


----------

